# Does anyone here have any experience with Saddleback Leather?



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

The descriptions from the above website paint the picture of an incredible bag, but I'm having a hard time believing them. I did a search across multiple boards and found that 98% of the time there was a post promoting these bags, it was suspect and most likely made by the shilling owner himself. (For example, he did this on SF and was subsequently banned.)

Nonetheless, the claims are just too good to pass up without additional investigation so I'm wondering if anyone have any actual experience with this company and their goods?

FYI, I was able to find one substantial review of the bag, and it was *not *good:


----------



## fullgrain (Jan 5, 2007)

Funny, I was about to ask the same question, after reading a poster's mention of it yesterday. I too, found the copy a bit too good to be true, and when I read that line about the imperfections a sign of quality handstitching, I kind of wen't hmmm.

It did look like a nice bag, but not worth the price premium over, say, customhide. I'd be interested to hear folks' experiences too.


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Saddleback Bags*

I also found the claims impressive and ordered the bag a few weeks ago. It is a nice bag but I was a bit disappointed in it in some areas. I did not have any stitching issues per se but found that the leather on the sides near the stitching was 1/4 of the thickness of the leather everywhere else and looked prone to rip. In fact, a small tear developed in one area. I sent the bag back and am deciding what I want to do about a replacement. It is very cool-looking bag but seemed carelessly made in some respects. In the seam areas you could also see excess glue (?) that was used to bond the leather - it made glue stains in some areas that made it either look very handmade or rather cheap, depending on your point of view.

Personally I did not like the fact that it was stamped inside with a "100% genuine leather" and "made in mexico" as it made the bag seem somehow like something you would pick up from a street vendor in Mexico if you were a tourist. That may be more my issue than an issue with the bag itself. It does appear very stout but certainly not finely crafted, IMO. I do like the fact that the bag lends itself to more than one use in that it could be used as a good travel bag, weekend bag, gear bag, etc and not only as a briefcase.

Bottom-line for me - a nice leather bag but lacking in some respects and certainly hyped a bit above the reality of the product.

Regards,

DSD

PS - I just ordered a flap-over SAB in London Tan


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

I LOVE MY BAG!!!

Let me preface what I am going to say. I was looking more for Indiana Jones than I was Dow Jones. I wanted rugged, heavy, tough and kind of mean looking. Kind of like a good muscle car, instead of the Ferrari for once. 

I have carried my bag from coast to coast with laptop and tons of stuff piled into. I have found my bag holds up very to the challenge of airport security scanners, plane overheads, plane under seat storage, taxi's, the Ritz Carlton and Ritz crackers. 

It's also important to point out that I sometimes wear rubber soled shoes, have had a phone/blackberry attached to my belt while wearing a suit and wear lots of RTW clothes. I guess I am not the tradition member here, I often put function before form, but to date none of my clients seem to mind.

To get to the heart of the matter. All of the stitching is not exactly equal to the edge and the rivets that hold the center strap on are not exactly even. To me this thing shouts hard working character. It is NOT a soft, subtle, "prissy" bag. It's for someone who needs to carry a bunch of stuff and at the same time doesnt want to be carrying a bag that they are afraid of getting a scratch on.

Just my two cents after a couple of years with my satchel bag.

Giff


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you for your input! You wouldn't happen to have any pictures on hand of your bag, would you?


----------



## giff74 (Jan 15, 2007)

SirSuturesALot said:


> Thank you for your input! You wouldn't happen to have any pictures on hand of your bag, would you?


I dont, but I am so pro Saddleback that I will try to post some for you tonight!

Giff


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks! Some close ups of the stitching, rivets, etc would be much appreciated.


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

giff74 said:


> I dont, but I am so pro Saddleback that I will try to post some for you tonight!
> 
> Giff


Hi Giff, any updates?


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pics*

I have my replacement bag on the way and will see how this one is compared to the one I had to return. I will take some pics later in the week and post them if Giff does not get a chance to. I also found some of the posts that you mentioned where it appears the owner posted some misleading threads trying to drum up business. Interestingly on other sites where I have seen some comments on the bags, it is often someone with only a few posts on that forum.

I did find another review on a website

https://the-gadgeteer.com/review/saddleback_leather_company_briefcase

and it was positive. I was told my bag came over from mexico in a shipment with 500 other bags so it does not sound to me like there is one old master craftsman with a couple of helpers making the bags by hand "with the old craftsman making or personally checking each and every one before it leaves" as is stated on the website for the product....

Regards,

DSD


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

Seems to me that with such a small and casual bag you might as well get something like a Billingham Tura that is known to be of the highest quality and last decades (just realized they have bigger sizes...still though Billingham makes comparable sizes too).


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

DSD said:


> I also found some of the posts that you mentioned where it appears the owner posted some misleading threads trying to drum up business. Interestingly on other sites where I have seen some comments on the bags, it is often someone with only a few posts on that forum.


That's exactly what I'm talking about! Feels like none of the positive forum reviews can be trusted.


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Bag*



marlinspike said:


> Seems to me that with such a small and casual bag you might as well get something like a Billingham Tura that is known to be of the highest quality and last decades (just realized they have bigger sizes...still though Billingham makes comparable sizes too).


Can you tell me where I can find out more about the bag you mentioned above (Billingham Tura)? I have done a lot of looking at bags and don't recall coming across this one. I did a search with the name but did not come up with anything. Thanks much.

DSD


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

DSD said:


> Can you tell me where I can find out more about the bag you mentioned above (Billingham Tura)? I have done a lot of looking at bags and don't recall coming across this one. I did a search with the name but did not come up with anything. Thanks much.
> 
> DSD


Billingham is a british camera bag maker that makes THE best camera bags. They also make a line of non camera bags (based off of their camera bags). Go to www.billingham.co.uk and then MB Travel under the bags drop down. I know you can get most of their bags from bhphoto.com, but I think the non camera ones you can only get direct. Now, they are not full leather (canvas with leather straps and such), but those Saddleback bags are casual too.


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Nice stuff but not exactly what I am looking for. One thing that I will give Saddleback credit for is that they do seem to have a unique niche in the market in that I have not found another bag like the one they make/sell. There are several that are close in overall style but none that I have found that are the same. If they can improve the quality control and manufacturing / tone done the hype just a bit to me more honest in advertising, I think they could really have a winning product. Just my two cents of course.

Regards,

DSD


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

What about them do you like? Have you looked at the Korchmar adventure series (looks like Korchmar has finally decided to kill off their various names, these used to be called Schlesinger).


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

*Let's be fair*

This is my first post and the only reason I went through the trouble of joining this forum was this thread. I recently bought a Saddleback Messenger Bag to use as an everyday bag and laptop case. I found this thread when I googled Saddleback to find their web site again. Over the years I've purchased many bags, mostly high end laptop bags with one or two in leather. To be fair, the Saddleback web site really sells on the basis of the bags' rugged leather and construction, NOT on smooth perfect tailoring and shiny leather. Anyone spending more than five minutes looking at pictures of the bags can clearly see what they are buying - there is one picture of a bag being held by a Mexican policeman with an automatic rifle that particularly shows the bags' "rugged" appearance. When I received my bag it was exactly what I expected and a bit more - incredibly thick leather and solidly put together with no fancy details. Actually, given the thickness and stiffness of the leather and the fact that the lining is rough suede, not fabric, I think it would be very difficult or impossible to make this bag with really fine stitching and detailing. If you're looking for a bag to make a "sophisticated" impression in a board meeting, etc. this isn't it. If, on the other hand, you're looking for a bag that certainly looks like it will last forever with quality hardware and rugged construction, look no further. The only downside for me is that due to the thickness of the leather, the suede lining and the solid hardware, these things are pretty heavy to lug around but I really don't mind.

Lastly, I received excellent service from Saddleback - when my planned ship date was delayed over the weekend, they expedited my shipment at no extra cost and I received it 2 days later (I live in Canada)


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi Hockey Magnet, welcome to the forum!

You wouldn't happen to have any pictures of your bag would you?


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

If you're patient, I can possibly take a couple tonight. Is there any trick to uploading photos to this forum? - I don't want to spend a lot of time trying to figure it out. I don't host any photos on line so would not have a url to link to.

Thanks


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pictures and further thoughts...*

I took a slew of pics of the replacement bag last night and will try to post some this evening. The replacement bag had some minor issues also but at this point I plan to keep it and use it for rougher use during law school.

I think, for me, it is not that I was expecting the bag to be dressy or finely detailed - as observed it clearly is not that kind of bag. I have a new SAB for that kind of use.

My issues stem more from what I believe to be quality control. The marketing of the bag certainly implies that it is incredibly well-made. Rugged and casual, yes, but also very well designed and made. I found the reality to be otherwise. I find some of the elements just sloppy and indicative of poor workmanship - not ruggedness. On my replacment bag the rivets on one strap are completely crooked making the end of the strap also crooked, the main strap has a small tear, and there are some other examples of sloppy craftsmanship. The bag is still attractive in its overall presentation. You can say that misaligned rivets, small tears, glue stains, and such are part of its "charm" as the website implied but I would not agree. You can still have a very rugged and plainly constructed item that is also well made. After all, we are not talking about a $100 bag. If it were really inexpensive it would be another matter but it is, price-wise, on par with other mid-range bags.

I also found some of the advertising done by the owner to be misleading and dishonest, despite the fact that he promotes a high moral code. This is, for me, a turn off. Will my children fight over this bag when I am dead? I highly doubt it. Perhaps my SAB but surely not this one 

Opinions are highly subjective so take mine with a grain of salt - your mileage may vary. I am very particular about quality and just did not find it with this product.


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pictures and further thoughts...*

I took a slew of pics of the replacement bag last night and will try to post some this evening. The replacement bag had some minor issues also but at this point I plan to keep it and use it for rougher use during law school.

I think, for me, it is not that I was expecting the bag to be dressy or finely detailed - as observed it clearly is not that kind of bag. I have a new SAB for that kind of use.

My issues stem more from what I believe to be quality control. The marketing of the bag certainly implies that it is incredibly well-made. Rugged and casual, yes, but also very well designed and made. I found the reality to be otherwise. I find some of the elements just sloppy and indicative of poor workmanship - not ruggedness. On my replacment bag the rivets on one strap are completely crooked making the end of the strap also crooked, the main strap has a small tear, and there are some other examples of sloppy craftsmanship. The bag is still attractive in its overall presentation. You can say that misaligned rivets, small tears, glue stains, and such are part of its "charm" as the website implied but I would not agree. You can still have a very rugged and plainly constructed item that is also well made. After all, we are not talking about a $100 bag. If it were really inexpensive it would be another matter but it is, price-wise, on par with other mid-range bags.

I also found some of the advertising done by the owner to be misleading and dishonest, despite the fact that he promotes a high moral code. This is, for me, a turn off. Will my children fight over this bag when I am dead? I highly doubt it. Perhaps my SAB but surely not this one 

Opinions are highly subjective so take mine with a grain of salt - your mileage may vary. I am very particular about quality and just did not find it with this product.


----------



## SirSuturesALot (Sep 2, 2007)

Hockey_Magnet said:


> If you're patient, I can possibly take a couple tonight. Is there any trick to uploading photos to this forum? - I don't want to spend a lot of time trying to figure it out. I don't host any photos on line so would not have a url to link to.
> 
> Thanks


Sure, there's a stickied guide to photo uploading here:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=60615



DSD said:


> You can say that misaligned rivets, small tears, glue stains, and such are part of its "charm" as the website implied but I would not agree. You can still have a very rugged and plainly constructed item that is also well made. After all, we are not talking about a $100 bag. If it were really inexpensive it would be another matter but it is, price-wise, on par with other mid-range bags.


I agree. These bags are $400+. At that price level, I expect something well constructed.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

DSD said:


> I took a slew of pics of the replacement bag last night and will try to post some this evening. The replacement bag had some minor issues also but at this point I plan to keep it and use it for rougher use during law school.


I've been using this for light days and this for heavy at law school (don't need to have 2 since the bigger one can zip up the expansion, but my dad already had the smaller one and wasn't using it). I got them from www.classicluggage.com


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Bag*



marlinspike said:


> I've been using this for light days and this for heavy at law school (don't need to have 2 since the bigger one can zip up the expansion, but my dad already had the smaller one and wasn't using it). I got them from www.classicluggage.com


Where are you going to law school? Or did you mean when you went? I am planing on starting UM next fall.


----------



## marlinspike (Jun 4, 2007)

DSD said:


> Where are you going to law school? Or did you mean when you went? I am planing on starting UM next fall.


Currently a 1L at W&M. Feel free to hit me up with any questions.


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Thanks and Pics*

Thanks - will keep in touch. Here are some pics of the Saddleback bag.


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

*Pictures of my Saddleback Messenger*

There is nothing about this bag I would consider flawed - I love the character of this bag. After taking these I applied some Meguiar's Gold Leather Treatment which darkened it up a bit. It also removed the scratches, not necessarily what you may want but they'll come back. The rivets are there to strengthen the bag even more. These bags are definitely intended to look tough and I certainly believe they will hold up really well over time. The hardware is also very heavy duty, almost as good as Red Oxx which I consider the toughest bags on the planet. Personal and subjective but I think the bag shown in the other pictures is the worst colour for a bag of this type. I'm also sure that even though he has labelled the owner dishonest or misleading, he can still return the bag for a full refund with no problems. Anyway, here you go:


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Some last thoughts...*

Am very glad you like and enjoy your bag - I must admit that I had considered the darker color and like the look - it does seem to fit the style of bag a bit more perhaps. Your bag design is (as I am sure you know) is slightly different than my own and has less detail work which may be a good thing in this case.

In terms of high quality hardware - not so sure I would agree. The buckles on my replacement bag seem cheaply made and the tounges of the buckles do not line up and seem to fit the buckle portion. Also, the small spring clip that is inside for key attachment appears very cheaply made with the spring already failing (it does not spring back shut when it is opened as it is designed to). The main strap of my new bag also has a cut in the leather across the strap. It is not all the way through but it may be a point of failure eventually. I just did not want to go through sending it back a second time. Perhaps my expectations were a bit too high but I was expecting very high quality given the superlatives on the site and although I agree it is a nice product - it fell short, for me, of my expectations.

Finally, my comments about the owners apparent dishonesty may have been too strong. However, I did find a number of posts that clearly were the owner or someone associated with him pretending to ask questions about the bag in transparent attempts to promote the product. I have no problem with promotion but this seemed a bit sleezy to me. Just my own personal opinion. I think that with a little more honesty and slighlty better quality control the product could be even better.

I hope I have not offended you or anyone with my comments - you seemed to be bit put off by my earlier comments.

Regards,

Dale


----------



## Max Inseam (Oct 9, 2006)

Hockey_Magnet said:


> I'm also sure that even though he has labelled the owner dishonest or misleading, he can still return the bag for a full refund with no problems.


This comment strikes me as odd (as does your switch, in referring to DSD, from the second person to the third). Do you have any relationship to the owner or the company?


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

*I find this extremely offensive*



Max Inseam said:


> This comment strikes me as odd (as does your switch, in referring to DSD, from the second person to the third). Do you have any relationship to the owner or the company?


I did *not* refer to DSD in the second person. My response was to the original poster's request for a photo, it was *not* a response directly to DSD. My reply was to the OP's thread, not to DSD - I was *commenting* to the OP regarding DSD's post i.e. talking about DSD's post - can I make this any clearer for you? I am not in any way affiliated with this company other than being a satisifed customer. I thought DSD's comment was harsh and that he should indeed return the bag if not satisfied - I would. I suggest you restrain your paranoia.


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

DSD said:


> Am very glad you like and enjoy your bag - I must admit that I had considered the darker color and like the look - it does seem to fit the style of bag a bit more perhaps. Your bag design is (as I am sure you know) is slightly different than my own and has less detail work which may be a good thing in this case.
> 
> In terms of high quality hardware - not so sure I would agree. The buckles on my replacement bag seem cheaply made and the tounges of the buckles do not line up and seem to fit the buckle portion. Also, the small spring clip that is inside for key attachment appears very cheaply made with the spring already failing (it does not spring back shut when it is opened as it is designed to). The main strap of my new bag also has a cut in the leather across the strap. It is not all the way through but it may be a point of failure eventually. I just did not want to go through sending it back a second time. Perhaps my expectations were a bit too high but I was expecting very high quality given the superlatives on the site and although I agree it is a nice product - it fell short, for me, of my expectations.
> 
> ...


*DSD*, I do respect your opinion and you may be right about the simpler design being easier to work with and agree there are a couple of rough spots on your bag. The only hardware on my bag is the strap clips and rings which are very heavy and good quality - the buckles line up - My bag does not have a key ring and I agree that part does look a little flimsy in the only photo on the web site where it is just partially visible - I just felt you were being a little harsh on what appears to be a small family run company which I think has good intentions and has a fairly unique product. I have not looked in other forums to confirm your comment (I'm not sure how one would determine the source anyway) and I don't want to spend any more time on this. I bought this bag based on a referral on a Head-Fi.org forum from a poster who is definitely legitimate - so the bags are getting some good legitimate comments. Anyway, good luck in law school.

P.S. I understand about not wanting to return the bag yet again - it's frustrating I'm sure. My suggestion is that you send them an email - They may be willing to send you a new strap just based on your photo without having to return anything or maybe just the strap - oops, I just checked their site again and the main strap on yours is rivetted to the bag, right? So that won't work - The other alternative is to have it repaired since the email I received from them when I bought my bag says that in the event of a problem, they will pay to have it repaired locally or you can ship it back. So maybe they would agree to send you a new strap that you could get switched locally at their expense. I wouldn't keep it if the main strap is damaged if you think it could fail.

Regards,

Chris


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Thanks*

Chris-

I agree - I think this post has been run into the ground and further dialouge on this particular subject is likely counterproductive. Thanks for your advice. Again, my comments may have been too strong on the personal side and I apologize if they were offensive to anyone.

To close - the first question on this thread was simply if the superlatives stated on the website about this bag were true - based on any first-hand experience.

For me (my opinion ONLY), they were not. The website builds extremely high expectations. Granted that one can assume some of it is marketing hyperbole, the comments are still very strong. The bag is billed as the "last bag you will ever need to buy" and implies that it is extremely well made. The fact is that (as discussed above), a front strap that is cut, a broken key clip, and so on are not really indicative of super high-quality. Yes, I can get it fixed or send it back again, but should I have to? Again, we are talking about a bag that was over $500.

Ultimately the bag will speak for itself and if there are more people that find it to be as good as the website claims, the bag will do well. I thought it important to share my opinions as I have had many bags and since this is a web-based product, such opinions are important. I do understand it is a small family-based business and I think that is great. However, since I sent one bag back for quality control issues perhaps someone could have followed up with me on the replacement? If it were my company and a customer had to have a bag replaced, I would have carefully inspected the replacement to make sure that it was not also problematic. That would ensure a happy customer, good customer service, and repeat business. Someone who gets two bags in a row with quality issues might not give glowing reviews of the product.

Regards,

Dale


----------



## Max Inseam (Oct 9, 2006)

Hockey_Magnet said:


> I suggest you restrain your paranoia.


Let's see. All your posts to date on this forum have been in defense of the Saddleback Leather bag company and, in responding to DSD, you make a representation that "I'm also sure that even though he has labelled the owner dishonest or misleading, he can still return the bag for a full refund with no problems." So you seem rather intimate with the company and its policies. And further, this seems to be a company that engages in sock-puppeting, as has already been mentioned in the thread. I think I am comfortable with the state of my mental health, thank you very much.


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

*You might be interersted in these bags*

Not that you're probably looking to buy another one at this point. I've purchased 3 smaller bags from this company. The bags are 100% leather, leather lined, handmade and more finely "finished" but yet still obviously 100% hand made. The leather on the small bags I bought is unbelievably soft. I'm not sure about the larger bags, but the ones I have are beautifully made.

Interestingly they have not changed their products or their web site at all in about the last 3 years - My guess is that they have enough business coming in.

Chris


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Rivets*

Chris -

Just wondering - are the rivets on your saddleback actual copper as they appear? I thought mine were but I decided to brighten up some that appeared to be copper on bag and the copper color came off and now they appear to be steel or some other metal. I assume they must only be copper plated.

Dale


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Final End to the Saddleback Saga*

Just an update - decided to take the advice given by Chris and send the second bag back for a refund. Found another issue this morning with it - the leather on one corner appears to be disintegrating - sort of expanding and shredding all at the same time. Not sure what would cause this as the other corners are just fine. In any event, will send back and let everyone know how that goes.

Dale


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

DSD said:


> Chris -
> 
> Just wondering - are the rivets on your saddleback actual copper as they appear? I thought mine were but I decided to brighten up some that appeared to be copper on bag and the copper color came off and now they appear to be steel or some other metal. I assume they must only be copper plated.
> 
> Dale


I'm not sure, they look like copper to me, it wouldn't make sense to deliberately fake them as the two large main rivets holding the handle to the steel strip are not copper and the hardware is chrome. I wouldn't care though - Hopefully you will not have a problem with your refund: The site says: :Items which have been personalized, monogrammed, embossed or are second hand bags may not be returned for a refund" which certainly implies you can get a refund.

Chris


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Excellent Customer Service*

In the interest of fairness and as a final follow-up to the issues I had with my Saddleback bag that I have since returned - I got an email from the owner tonight responding to my issues. He was extremely apolgetic about the quality control issues and is addressing them. He also made it clear that a refund was absolutely not a problem at all. He even offered to allow me to keep the bag and still get a partial refund - an offer I thought was very fair and generous.

So... long story short (I know - too late for that), I must complement the company on some outstanding customer service, something that is often hard to find these days.

Regards,

Dale


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

*Once again this is offensive*



Max Inseam said:


> Let's see. All your posts to date on this forum have been in defense of the Saddleback Leather bag company and, in responding to DSD, you make a representation that "I'm also sure that even though he has labelled the owner dishonest or misleading, he can still return the bag for a full refund with no problems." So you seem rather intimate with the company and its policies. And further, this seems to be a company that engages in sock-puppeting, as has already been mentioned in the thread. I think I am comfortable with the state of my mental health, thank you very much.


You implied by your post that I had some connection with this company. Your comments above only reinforce my opinion of you. Of course I am familiar with their refund policies, I bought their product! Maybe you feel comfortable dropping hundreds of dollars on something you have not actually seen and not knowing what a company's refund policy is, I don't so I do my research ahead of time. I have yet to see any posts that confirm this company is guilty of what you're accusing them of. I am not the only one who has had positive things to say about the product I purchased form this company. Sorry, but I think your profile detail does indicate you "seem" to exhibit some level of paranoia.


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

*One Last point*



Max Inseam said:


> Let's see. All your posts to date on this forum have been in defense of the Saddleback Leather bag company and, in responding to DSD, you make a representation that "I'm also sure that even though he has labelled the owner dishonest or misleading, he can still return the bag for a full refund with no problems." So you seem rather intimate with the company and its policies. And further, this seems to be a company that engages in sock-puppeting, as has already been mentioned in the thread. I think I am comfortable with the state of my mental health, thank you very much.


You seem to be incapable of absorbing the fact that I was NOT responding to DSD in the quote you posted, despite the fact that I explained it in terms that anyone could understand. I can't believe you spend so little time on forums that you do not comprehend the fact that just because of a post's position in a thread, it automatically qualifies as a "reply" to a specific earlier post in the thread. The post you refer to was a reply to the OP's request for photos. Please think about this for longer than a nanosecond before you respond again


----------



## Aaron in Allentown (Oct 26, 2007)

I really like the look of the suitcases. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Hockey_Magnet (Oct 24, 2007)

Aaron in Allentown said:


> I really like the look of the suitcases. Does anyone have any experience with them?


Personally I do not but I'd be pretty leery about checking something on board like that considering the price - baggage handlers are capable of destroying just about anything. They look like they'd be ok for car trips, etc.


----------



## kbuzz (Apr 2, 2005)

*how heavy?*

How heavy is this laptop sized bag? Is it too much for daily commuting. Can one use this thing daily without shoulder pain?


----------



## Crazytree (Feb 6, 2006)

*comment*

I feel obligated to share my own experience with Saddleback Leather.

I bought a bag from the company on eBay several months ago and was generally happy with the bag. However, the bag was essentially shapeless, the leather dull and unexciting, the hardware was dull and cheap-looking and the bag eventually developed a critical flaw where the handle attached to the bag itself. I returned the bag and was shipped a new bag free of charge.

It was at this point that I felt ripped off and fortunate at the same time.

The new bag had a solid shape, high-quality hardware and the leather was supple and lustrous. The difference was like night and day. The new bag is a beautiful piece of workmanship and is everything that Saddleback Leather promised it would be. While the first bag was so flat and shapeless it couldn't stand up on its own, the new bag sits proudly upright and has a bold and beautiful stance.

So basically I was sold a piece of garbage on eBay, but thankfully it started to fall apart. I wonder if they are getting rid of their lower-quality pieces through eBay, or if I was just unlucky the first time around.

I will, however, commend Saddleback Leather on their return policy. The original bag's defect became patent, and Saddleback paid for return shipping and I had a new bag by the end of the week.


----------



## shiva (Aug 31, 2008)

*Saddleback Leather bags again*

Hi all: 
I just joined and found this thread. I was just wondering if I should order the new Saddleback Leather satchels--cos it had seemed really good though pricey. I was quite dismayed to see that it was made in Mexico; had assumed it was made in the US I guess. I am also a bit unsure about the quality of the metal hardware etc., Any further experiences from anyone this year?


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Saddleback*



shiva said:


> Hi all:
> I just joined and found this thread. I was just wondering if I should order the new Saddleback Leather satchels--cos it had seemed really good though pricey. I was quite dismayed to see that it was made in Mexico; had assumed it was made in the US I guess. I am also a bit unsure about the quality of the metal hardware etc., Any further experiences from anyone this year?


I am sure you read my earlier posts and so hopefully others may chime in so you get other views but my opinion of the bags has not changed. Yes, the are made in Mexico and while there is nothing intrinsically wrong with that, you are given the impression that they are made by master craftspeople one at a time and I personally do not believe that this is true. The bags come over from Mexico in large lots of hundreds of bags at a time. I believe that the quality control is not great, and hence you see many of the bags for sale on Ebay as seconds.

As far as the hardware is concerned, it is so-so, IMO. The buckles appear to be some plated metal - they are not brass, could be steel? The rivets are also some base metal that are plated or otherwise colored to appear to be copper. I did not like the fact that the rivets are open on one side (the inside) which make the bags appear cheap and stapled together to me. I have seen other leather bags that use brass rivets that are closed on both sides which looks much cleaner and nicer.

I think the selling point for the bags is that the leather is substantial and seems to be of good quality and the designs are attractive. I just did not find that they were of very good overall quality. If you get one from Ebay at a good price and don't have the incredibly high expectations of an amazing product that the website hypes, I think you will have a decent and unique looking bag. I am not sure how I like the new smaller bag - as rugged as it is, it also looks a little purse like to me.


----------



## mark11aa (Dec 22, 2008)

I bought a saddleback leather brown satchel case (chestnut I believe was the color). I had spent about 5 years hunting for a satchel briefcase and had bought several from places like Coach, Levengers, and other places. I was always dissapointed both in the quality of the leather and the size of the bag. I found Saddleback through a web site and found the notes on the page to be hard to believe. I did kind of fall for the line "a bag your kids will fight over" and I saw the videos they posted on youtube and on the web page which showed an alligator eating the bags. 

So-I bought one. I really love this bag. I haven't gotten compliments in court or anything like that. However, my wife who rides horses and knows saddles told me that the leather was of a very high grade/quality. I have had the bag for a few months now and it still has that rich new leather smell. I have also gotten a few nicks and scratches which made my other bags look like crap. The opposite effect here. 

The pros are excellent leather, sturdiness, well stiched, roomy (I got the largest saddle briefcase in chestnut-cherryish color). It also fits a laptop although I would spend an extra $15 to $30 on a notebook sleeve as the briefcase isnt really designed to protect a laptop-although it has the space for one.

Cons-this is not the kind of bag you would buy at a Louis Vitton store. So if you are into Italian designs, sleek looks, etc. this is not for you. The bag is very rugged and sturdy. It isn't a "pretty boy" bag is what I am trying to say. The stiching isn't perfectly even either. However, the emphasis seems to be placed on double stiching/durability as opposed to perfection on the inside. 

As to it being made in Mexico-I wouldnt worry about it. The reality is that leather tanneries are very expensive to start up so it probably makes more sense to assemble them in Mexico.

In sum-I love the briefcase as it ended an almost decade long search. I am not affiliated with Saddleback nor am I payed by them. Just a happy customer/purchaser of a reasonably priced-well built bag.

Feel free to email me.

Best,
Mark


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

DSD said:


> I also found the claims impressive and ordered the bag a few weeks ago. It is a nice bag but I was a bit disappointed in it in some areas./quote]
> A general question:
> do you think the bag is too expensive or not? it's relatively pricy at 500+ usd.
> 
> ...


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

mark11aa said:


> I had spent about 5 years hunting for a satchel briefcase and had bought several from places like Coach, Levengers, and other places.


hmmm~~


----------



## DSD (Oct 17, 2007)

*Saddleback*

Yes - it is an interesting company. You will find a long history of shill posts (often 1 posters extolling the virtues of the bags - often with very similar wording and statements). I stand by my earlier comments on the bags but everyone must make their own judgment. Certainly there are some who really like the bags.

Interestingly, they have become a sponsor on another forum and I get to read every day about their "incredible quality" bags... I have kept quiet with my opinions but buyers should do their homework. I still think their advertising is misleading.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

DSD said:


> Yes - it is an interesting company. You will find a long history of shill posts (often 1 posters extolling the virtues of the bags - often with very similar wording and statements). I stand by my earlier comments on the bags but everyone must make their own judgment. Certainly there are some who really like the bags.
> 
> Interestingly, they have become a sponsor on another forum and I get to read every day about their "incredible quality" bags... I have kept quiet with my opinions but buyers should do their homework. I still think their advertising is misleading.


Unfortunately I bought a wallet from the company. I wish I hadn't. It didn't cost me a lot but I would have been much better off giving the money to charity. Funny, many years ago a friend told me of an uncle of his who made a good bit of money thorugout his life posting advertisements in newspapers across the country about high quality wallets for sale. He bought them in bulk and sold them to people who thought they were getting something of substantially greater quality--I guess I was burned by the modern version of that scheme. Oh well, at least I can use it as a nice pad to write out my checks to the nice group of Nigerians I am helping to get their money from their corrupt government.


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> Oh well, at least I can use it as a nice pad to write out my checks to the nice group of Nigerians I am helping to get their money from their corrupt government.


hahaha:icon_smile_big:
man, you really have a sense of humor.hahaha


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

acolyte said:


> hahaha:icon_smile_big:
> man, you really have a sense of humor.hahaha


Thanks it helps with things like this. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> Thanks it helps with things like this. :icon_smile_wink:


I am still looking for a real handmade leather bag somewhere. 
The problem is that I do not know any of such. As for watches, I know some of family watchmakers in hongkong who make nice watches at very good price with nearly the same quality as big names.

Also, the actual material cost of such a bag is still unknown to me. I guess it shouldn't be more than $100. If the craftsman/woman makes $100 per bag, it should be possible to find a nice bag below $250. However this is my rough estimation and I know nothing about his industry but I think it should be easier than watchmaking.


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

Unless it's mass-produced with robots, paying someone only $100 for the labour on a quality leather bag seems a bit on the cheap side.

If it's hand-made, and of good quality thick leather, it will probably need to be hand-punched, not just sewn on a machine. I'm sure there are industrial machines capable of such things, but they're expensive investments especially if you can only expect to make $100 profit per bag.

I would have to be overwhelmed with pity or love for someone to work for that cheap for them. :/


----------



## ironmarshal (Sep 30, 2009)

I had no awareness of this company before this thread, but being intrigued, I checked out the web site. The styling is fantastic, and I read that they recently quit outsourcing production and brought it all in house to increase quality. If that's the case, I may take the plunge.


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

Sufferable Fob said:


> Unless it's mass-produced with robots, paying someone only $100 for the labour on a quality leather bag seems a bit on the cheap side.


again, as I stated before, I know nothing about this industry. I have no idea of how many bags can a craftsman produce a month. 
I also do not think saddleback is paying $100 per bag to its Mexican craftsmen.
We are talking about the bags made in Mexico not in USA or Europe.

If we assume that it takes 2 days to make one, this means 10 bags/ $1000 per month. Is his not bad at all considering the fact that a professor in Mexico earns about $1600 (https://www.worldsalaries.org/mexico.shtml).


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

ironmarshal said:


> I read that they recently quit outsourcing production and brought it all in house to increase quality.


Given an evident pattern of deceptive advertising, you find this reassuring?


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

ironmarshal said:


> I had no awareness of this company before this thread, but being intrigued, I checked out the web site. The styling is fantastic, and I read that they recently quit outsourcing production and brought it all in house to increase quality. If that's the case, I may take the plunge.


I can not comment on the quality because i did not have one. The thing I do not like is the way they make cheap propaganda everyway on the internet.


----------



## Sufferable Fob (Aug 26, 2009)

acolyte said:


> again, as I stated before, I know nothing about this industry. I have no idea of how many bags can a craftsman produce a month.
> I also do not think saddleback is paying $100 per bag to its Mexican craftsmen.
> We are talking about the bags made in Mexico not in USA or Europe.
> 
> If we assume that it takes 2 days to make one, this means 10 bags/ $1000 per month. Is his not bad at all considering the fact that a professor in Mexico earns about $1600 (https://www.worldsalaries.org/mexico.shtml).


I agree - it's probably a very good salary for Mexico. However, I would still rather pay someone a more humane wage, no matter where they live.

I'm not trying to deride anyone who does buy from places like Mexico or China - I'm sure there are some great craftsmen and artisans there. It's a very delicate subject - the conversation of buying from poorer countries. There are many reasons for and against - and likely neither side is "right".

Unfortunately, though, unless you commission someone in Mexico on a person-to-person basis, they're probably getting nowhere near $100 a bag. But that's a whole different story.


----------



## ironmarshal (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm interested in trying one of these bags. Does anybody know if they historically have sales around Christmas, etc? Trying to figure out whether to wait or buy it now.


----------



## sgriswold (Sep 24, 2009)

I've had a Saddleback briefcase for the better part of a year. I love it; it is ruggedly constructed and has a unique look compared to so many "corporate" bags. Just sent it in because the color was rubbing off on my shirts; they've fixed the issue and are sending it back now.

I've taken it with me to three continents and it's held up beautifully given the abuse it's taken. Any "fashion" bag would have been beat to hell by know. The Saddleback bag just looks better the more it's used.

So far, I have no complaints about the build quality. I personally don't care who makes it or how much they get paid for doing so. As long as the bag does what it's supposed to do and looks good doing it, I'm happy.

My only complaint is that it's really, really heavy. I wouldn't use one as a camera bag or for anything where I'm going to be carrying it all day. For that I use my Timbuk2 (large messenger) or Crumpler (camera).


----------



## pkincy (Feb 9, 2006)

Some years ago I bought a Hartmann belting leather bag.

These days I get the odd comment that "gee, you need a new bag." which I take as a compliment to the way it has aged. Most importantly there is not a frayed end, or stitch out of place and all the zippers actually work better than when new. This bag carries 30 lbs of files, phones, laptops and cords everywhere. Most importantly it has the large flap in the back so it can be slipped over the handle of my carry ons be they my Hartmann's or Tumi's.

So I do think you can get bags that have some elegance that also are built like brick s**thouses if you want to. I frankly am intrigued about the Saddleback bags but at their price point don't know if I would buy one thinking for a few dollars more you might get both a better quality bag and one that certainly has more provenance.










By the way, I don't feel that the current Hartmann belting leather bags are nearly the quality of leather that they were 10 years ago. So no great recommendation for Hartmann, just an idea that you might shop around more.

Perry


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

I also own a Saddleback Leather briefcase. I purchased it because it was featured on the Art of Manliness blog. Although it is a great and well made bag, it does _not_ go with my work attire very well. Oh well, at least I have a great looking leather bag for the weekends.


----------



## gman-17 (Jan 29, 2009)

sgriswold said:


> I've had a Saddleback briefcase for the better part of a year. I love it; it is ruggedly constructed and has a unique look compared to so many "corporate" bags. Just sent it in because the color was rubbing off on my shirts; they've fixed the issue and are sending it back now.
> 
> I've taken it with me to three continents and it's held up beautifully given the abuse it's taken. Any "fashion" bag would have been beat to hell by know. The Saddleback bag just looks better the more it's used.
> 
> ...


Why is it htat anyone who likes Saddleback have so few posts? I'm just asking. Anyway, their stuff is cheap and unworthy of an real comment. I feel defruaded out of my twenty whatever dollars. For me it is a live an learn secnario.


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

Twenty dollars? I paid $500 for my bag, and $20 for my wallet. Both look like an Indiana Jones style leather item. I'm more of a Cary Grant look alike. Thus, although they would be great on a horse, they don't fit my style very well. 

I still need to use both to get the value out of the purchase, unless I can sell them for what I paid. *sigh*


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

how do you think custom hide's leather bags?
I like these at price between 250~350 usd:

https://www.customhide.com/scholar_laptop_w_pockets_brown.html

https://www.customhide.com/scholar_laptop_w_pockets_large_brown.html

https://www.customhide.com/scholar_with_pockets.html

SAB also makes nice bags, but they are a little more expensive:
https://www.swaineadeney.co.uk/products/west3_dc/index.html

Anyone has experience with customhide?


----------



## Alligator (Sep 17, 2009)

All of these bags are fine, if you are riding to work on a horse. They do not go well with professional business attire. If you are looking for a weekend bag, they are great.


----------



## sgriswold (Sep 24, 2009)

gman-17 said:


> Why is it htat anyone who likes Saddleback have so few posts? I'm just asking. Anyway, their stuff is cheap and unworthy of an real comment. I feel defruaded out of my twenty whatever dollars. For me it is a live an learn secnario.


If you're indirectly accusing me of being a shill I can post the receipt for the bag and give you my business contact information, should it make you feel better.


----------



## acolyte (Oct 6, 2009)

sgriswold said:


> If you're indirectly accusing me of being a shill I can post the receipt for the bag and give you my business contact information, should it make you feel better.


 ha, it's funny that my feeling is totally different from his argument. there are too many positive feedback from the "actual" users flooding the whole internet ..


----------



## Crane's (Sep 18, 2008)

I am not a shill nor am I a new poster nor do I get any kickbacks from 
Saddleback. I am however a Saddleback owner and I do know leather.

I've been known to call Saddleback the Filson of leather bags and for good reason. They make a good product using excellent materials and craftsmanship at a reasonable price and their warranty is one of the best around. Is it for everyone? No and neither is Filson for that matter. Saddleback products are for people like me who demand performance in harsh environments no matter what. I'm hearing a bunch of tripe about how a LV bag can compete with a Saddleback and I can tell you without reservation that it can not. If anyone says otherwise then bring your LV bag out to my place and we will see how well it handles the things I do in the environment I play in. To be fair the main reason (there are others) why an LV bag will die is because of the type of leather and the tanning process.

Would I drag my Saddleback stuff around while wearing a suit? Of course I would just like I do with my Filson bags. Like anything else, accessory items should be a reflection of who you are and not the other way around.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a Saddleback Messenger Bag and I'm quite fond of it. That being said, it's not a finely crafted bag. What it is is built like a tank. It's very sturdy and I'm hard pressed to think of an scenario where I would be concerned about damaging it. I think of it like a good old pickup truck--a dependable work horse that you can count on not to break down.

This is what I wanted when I purchased this bag so I'm happy with it. If someone is looking for fine craftsmanship and attention to detail, I doubt they would be pleased with what I have seen from Saddleback. If they just wanted something that has a certain look and is strongly built, I think they would be.


----------



## TNART (Dec 3, 2009)

*Saddleback Backpack*

I have a Saddleback Leather backpack that I've owned for a little over a year. It is the chestnut reddish-brown color. I routinely get compliments on the bag including airline ticket agents and TSA screeners, even just walking down the street, etc.

Is just right to carry laptop, standard Franklin planner and three or four file folders. I use the outside pouches to hold computer accessories. Inside pouches hold calculator and camera. With the backpack style I have both hands free to grab a bagel and coffee on the way to the gate or handle my overnight bag and still be able to open doors. Using the big strap/buckle I can open the bag quickly to pull out the laptop for security. The leather seems to give just enough cushion to the computer - 15" laptop and I don't use a sleeve.

Bag also fits in the overhead bin of even the smallest regional jets I've been on.

I use use a product called "proofide" from the Brooks leather bicycle seat makers to condition the leather - the bag has become very soft and supple (much more so than you might think given the thickness and stiffness of the leather when it first showed up) but hasn't lost its shape. Bag gets beat like a bass drum, tossed in back seat of truck for trip to work - sits on the floor in the corner of my office throughout the day. Still looks great.

Stitching and quality seems to be OK. No buyer's remorse here - bought a matching overnight duffel last week.

Not a shill, employee or relative - just a satisfied customer.:icon_smile:


----------



## ronmanager (Dec 20, 2008)

I've got one of their overnight bags in the dark brown colour which I've owned for about 18 months. It is very heavy especially with a laptop in. However, it is a very lovely robust rustic bag. I only found it because I searched for "thick leather bag" and found the Gadgeteer article which led me to the Saddleback website - they were also on Ebay back then selling rejects too but not any more. My wife bought it for me for Christmas 2008 and although I forget how much it cost (£300+), I do remember I got stung for the customs charge for importing it to the UK which was about £80 as I recall.

I've not travelled much since then but I have received comments about it a few times as the blurb on the website said I would. Once from a Virgin Atlantic check in lady in Sydney just after I got in in Jan 09 and again three weeks ago in work where the owner of our IT company asked about it as it was sutting by my desk and later that day on the DLR when I was on my way to City airport a man opposite me struck up a conversation about it and wanted to know where I got it. He said it was like a 'Blacksmiths Bag'.

I've not had many posts on here (if any - I found this website originally when researching buying the bag hence my join date) and I'm only here again today as I want one of the briefcases (my bag is not suitable for hand luggage unless you are travelling 1st or business) and was researching again.

I can tell you that I have no connection with Saddleback apart from being a customer and the company itself makes no great effort to even want to sell their bags as you cannot buy them anywhere except their own website! So why they'd want to trawl around forums 'shilling' I do not know. However, my buying and owning experience has been excellent hence the reason I've gone to the trouble write this and, as I'd also guess that's why the other positive posters on here did too.

I'm from Catford, London - nowhere near Mexico or wherever the company is based. And yes, I can provide photos of the bag in a typical Catford scene if absolutely necessary!

Alas I notice the price of the briefcases have gone up quite a bit and the exchange rate is now poor so it may be some time before I get another one.

Conclusion, I love it and it is exactly as I was expecting it to be but heavier.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

ronmanager said:


> And yes, I can provide photos of the bag in a typical Catford scene if absolutely necessary!


_Cut to:_ photograph of Jason Statham hitting someone over the head with the bag in a pub, while two men negotiate the sale of a greyhound in hard cash in the background.


----------

